# Keepin' a 84 GTI stock??????



## fatbox84 (Feb 13, 2008)

SOLD to a NJ VW lover

















_Modified by fatbox84 at 8:36 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## motors511 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Keepin' a 84 GTI stock?????? (fatbox84)*

Great idea, not many stock ones are left. as these get older I think the stock ones will be worth more money. Just look at the old english cars. The old Healey with the big V8 can be had cheap and the origianal ones are now insane money.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Keepin' a 84 GTI stock?????? (motors511)*

It's VERY rare to see a stock Mk1 that isn't falling to pieces - even Mk2's are rare. You do see some original beaters from time-to-time but most have been 'updated' in some way. 
Stock/original condition vehicles are almost always worth more if it's at all collectible down the road if you hold onto it long enough and there is a market for it.


----------



## fatbox84 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Keepin' a 84 GTI stock?????? (fatbox84)*

Thanks guys, just started to rip out all the extra crap that was put into the car(after market cruise control, poorly placed speaker wires, ect) I feel bad but the A/C was half missing so its comming out too








I think I'll post some pics NOW and see what people think. Thanks again
By the way its not for sale this is when I bought it,








_Modified by fatbox84 at 9:46 PM 4-10-2008_

_Modified by fatbox84 at 9:46 PM 4-10-2008_


_Modified by fatbox84 at 9:47 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

all it needs is a bit a paint eh? not to shabby. restore it and put it in a barn


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*

YES restore it and leave it stock. I believe that it will be worth more 
$ in the future. Put it in a barn, after restoration and get it out on warm and dry weekends. Even stock your GTI will be fun to drive.


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

definitely, it looks pretty nice already and with a little help you'll have a rare stocker with the fun built right in.


----------



## fatbox84 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (mk2gtilover)*

Thanks guys, I will post some pics from this past weekend, I'm going to brush down the floor and fix all the surface rust and one hole I found in the front drivers side this weekend, and then have my paint guy give me a quote for a respray. Any thought let me know.

























The PO had broken the ALT mount on the JH head so they put 2 bolts through the 1 cyl and a homemade bracket to hold the ALT in place.








I found a engine/tran/halfshafts/clutch/misc.stuff on ebay.......will see if they work in the next few weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fatbox84 at 5:45 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## 7231028 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (fatbox84)*

I vote for keeping it original Silver on Blue. By the way, keep up the great work with your restoration!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (7231028)*

I have the EXACT same car, in the EXACT same condition!







I'm going stock body and interior and doing an aba swap. yours is lookin good!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (spasticone)*

I'm all for original color.
Looks to be quite a bit of rust stain on the floor.
Not doubting your expertise, but ensure you bring the floor down to bare metal.
The black noise dampener sheets hide a lot of rust.
Good work man!


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Sepp)*








I started the same proyect and changed my mine and started modifiend all kind of stuff








http://i304.photobucket.com/al...12636 http://i304.photobucket.com/al...12689 http://i304.photobucket.com/al...12764


----------



## fatbox84 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Keepin' a 84 GTI stock?????? (fatbox84)*

Time is a pinch........thinking about selling


----------

